# ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro AGP (ATI display adapter AGP (0x9587)) Problems



## EBODude (Jun 27, 2007)

CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+

CPU Speed: 2.01 GHz Performance Rated at 3.00 GHz

System RAM: 1.5 GB

Operating System: Microsoft Windows XP Professional Service Pack 2 (Build 2600)

Video Card: ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro AGP (ATI display adapter AGP (0x9587))

Sound Card: SoundBlaster Live! 24-bit

CD: SONY DVD RW DRU-500A

PSU:

Ultra Computer Products
ATX Switching Power Supply
MODEL NO: ULT-400P
AC INPUT Voltage: 115/230V
AC INPUT Frequency: 50-60 Hz
AC INPUT Current: 7.5A(RMS) for 115VAC INPUT
4.5A(RMS) for 230VAC INPUT

Output
Max Output Current................+5V.+3.3V.+12V....-5V...-12V.....+5VSB
...........................................30A.18A....19A......0.6A..0.6A.....2A

Max Combined Wattage...........160 W.......228 W..3 W...7.2 W...10 W
..................................................380 W..................20 W
.............................................................400 W

On the Fan it Said:

ULTRA
DFS8025 12 M
DC 12V 0.12A

Embedded in the Metal Case:

115/230V~1/0.5A

Ok, my problem is whenever I do something graphically intense. For example, when I tried to watch a movie, I saw the line refreshing the image, and it was very choppy. When I play GunBound, I see the backround pixels, but I do not see the things that are actively moving, such as the shots or my own mobile. When I play BF2, the introduction movies are very choppy, and some of the text is blurry and you can not read it at all, then I can join a server and everything, but when I load, choose my kit, and press done, right when I'm about to spawn in, my monitor turns itself off, and nothing responds.

The things I have tried were updating DirectX to the newest Febuary version. I kept trying to upgrade my graphics drivers to Catalyst 8.2, but it kept saying that this diver will not work for my graphics card, so I followed the instructions on this website to make the driver compatible with my AGP graphics card. http://home.comcast.net/~exdeus/ati-hd2x00/ I have tried running BF2 on another hard drive, which also did not work. I tried disabling the introduction movies for BF2, which also did not work. At the moment, I am running a NVIDIA GeForce2 MX/MX 400 (GeForce2 MX//MX 400) as a replacement. If you need any more info, let me know.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

did you remove the old video drivers before you installed the new ones ?????



if not / use the ATI driver cleaning tool to remove all driver bits and then reinstall


BTW: refresh my memory ????? which PSU are you using make and model ?????



READ ALL REPLIES

http://www.flexbeta.net/forums/lofiversion/index.php/t6515.html


----------



## EBODude (Jun 27, 2007)

linderman said:


> did you remove the old video drivers before you installed the new ones ?????




if not / use the ATI driver cleaning tool to remove all driver bits and then reinstall[/quote]
I did remove the old video drivers before I installed the new ones.




linderman said:


> BTW: refresh my memory ????? which PSU are you using make and model ?????


On the case it said:

Ultra Computer Products
ATX Switching Power Supply
MODEL NO: ULT-400P
AC INPUT Voltage: 115/230V
AC INPUT Frequency: 50-60 Hz
AC INPUT Current: 7.5A(RMS) for 115VAC INPUT
4.5A(RMS) for 230VAC INPUT

Output
Max Output Current................+5V.+3.3V.+12V....-5V...-12V.....+5VSB
...........................................30A.18A....19A......0.6A..0.6A.....2A

Max Combined Wattage...........160 W.......228 W..3 W...7.2 W...10 W
..................................................380 W..................20 W
.............................................................400 W

On the Fan it Said:

ULTRA
DFS8025 12 M
DC 12V 0.12A

Embedded in the Metal Case:

115/230V~1/0.5A


EDIT: Just saw your updated reply, I'll look through it.


----------



## EBODude (Jun 27, 2007)

linderman said:


> did you remove the old video drivers before you installed the new ones ?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will try this, however I need to pop the other graphics card back in. I'll be back in around 10 minutes.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

ewwwww very low quality power supply


most likely your PSU is starving for power when its being pushed


I would be looking for the *Antec Trio rail 550 watt*

or very bottom of the barrel = antec earth watts 500 watt


----------



## EBODude (Jun 27, 2007)

linderman said:


> READ ALL REPLIES
> 
> http://www.flexbeta.net/forums/lofiversion/index.php/t6515.html


Ok, I tried uninstalling all the ATI drivers, and installing Omega drivers, and Windows doesn't even think I have a driver at the moment. I went into c:\documents and settings\all users\, and there was already a Desktop folder there, so I just left it alone.



linderman said:


> ewwwww very low quality power supply
> 
> 
> most likely your PSU is starving for power when its being pushed
> ...


My dad said he doesn't belive that it could be the PSU causing the problem. I don't have any devices hooked up to my computer besides the USB mouse and keyboard, speakers, and all the parts inside. I also have some spare PSUs around, that may be better then my current one. I'll post the specs of those tomorrow, and I'll put them in and see if it works better. Is there any type of program I can run to make sure it is the PSU causing the problem? My dad doesn't want to spend $100 on a PSU if we don't need an upgraded one. Also, in the graphics card manual, it said it needed a minimum of 300W. I may have been 350W, but I'm not sure. Anyway, I'm off to bed right now. Thanks for the help so far.


----------



## 604shizzle (Jan 28, 2008)

im having the same problem as u....choppy video. I havent figured out any solution yet iether.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

its the powersupply. ultra psus arent very good...at all and the ATI 2xxx series is quite a power fiend. i would do aslinderman said and get a decent, 500 watt psu.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

both of you fellas PLEASE go to the "power supply & ram" forum and read the "Power Supply Sticky at the top of the threads


then you will have a CRYSTAL clear understnading of your situtation :wave:


----------



## EBODude (Jun 27, 2007)

My dad didn't want to deal with all that stuff, so he just ordered this one. http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3569995&CatId=318

It's a XFX GeForce 6200 Video Card - Ultrasilent Cooling, 512MB DDR2, AGP 8x, DVI, VGA, TV Out, Video Card.


----------

